# Left at Gore Race



## Patches (Jul 14, 2004)

I left my turqoise/black RPM w/ white 7/2 paddle at Pumphouse after the race. I blame it on blonde hair, post-race beer and not using the boat enough to remember it after such a full day. Please help me, my condition is terminal and I love my boat! Lori 970-471-4530 or [email protected]


----------

